# NC Ruger Shooters



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Folks: 
Lets do a Poll on the Ruger Single Action Shooters of NC
I Don't know how to make this work; but I feel sure that one of you can properly title and set this up.

If not that: What about this: Just list your favorites; :smt083

GP 100 .357
Super Blackhawk .44
Blackhawk .357
Super Redhawk .44
MK 11 .22

Will be adding :smt083

Single Six Convertible
Single Six .17 hmr


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello from Newton! I currently have a 6" GP100 and a Single-Six. I've been really happy with them and plan on hunting with the .357 this fall.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My favorite is the old Speed-six, Security-six. I also have a MK I .22cal and a Single-six in .22cal. They are all great shooters. I had a SP1-101 but it is gone now.


----------

